# My Pet



## HBas (Jan 9, 2015)

Proud to report that I finally comitted to adopting. Her name is Ninja because she is wild crazy and fast on feet attacks


----------



## gooblax (Jan 9, 2015)

She's adorable  SpongeBob better watch out


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, she is so so beautiful. :') :') Congrats HBas!!


----------



## PrincessX (Jan 9, 2015)

So cute...You are giving me ideas HBas!


----------



## GDPR (Jan 9, 2015)

Aww.Makes me want another one.


----------



## Retired (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations..what kind of pup is Ninja?


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 9, 2015)

Ilove her coloring so adorable Hbas


----------



## HBas (Jan 29, 2015)

Steve said:


> Congratulations..what kind of pup is Ninja?



Thank you all  She is a Jack Russel and she is eating me up alive lol She has grown quite a bit but she is still the cutest thing I have ever seen! Thank you all very much


----------



## making_art (Jan 29, 2015)

Really cute puppy!


----------



## GDPR (Jan 29, 2015)

Of all the dogs I have had in my life I think my Jack Russell was my favorite.She was probably the most active one I ever had too.

She was in my lap for 11 years,I told her everything,and when I was sad or upset she would put her front legs around my neck and hug me.I still miss her,its been over 7 years since she died and I still have dreams that I am holding her and petting her.

I hope you have as much enjoyment with yours as I did.They are very good companions.And they do eventually calm down as they age.


----------



## HBas (Jul 23, 2015)

Update on my little devilish Angel


----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 23, 2015)

So playful  i bet   cutie  thanks HBas for updated picture


----------



## HBas (Apr 6, 2016)

My baby makes my life so much better!!


----------



## MHealthJo (May 30, 2016)

HBas said:


> My baby makes my life so much better!!


What a sweetie!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## making_art (May 31, 2016)

How great you have a pet that brings you so much happiness Hbas...up:


----------

